# Win 7 kon-boot



## Rumada (28. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich habe mein Passwort vergessen und wollte mit kon-boot die Passwort anfrage umgehen. Nun habe ich es mal von der Website gedownloadet (Kostenlose Version). Ich habe es auch entpackt und weiß nun nich welche Datein ich auf eine CD oder einem USB-Stick machen muss. Bitte um hilfe. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, welches File Du genau hast, aber wenn der Download aus einem iso-File besteht, dann musst Du das mit einem Brenntool brennen, und zwar nicht "Daten-CD erstellen" und das File einfach draufkopieren, sondern im Brenntool nach einem Menüpunkt "iso-Datei brennen" suchen. Dann wird eine Bootfähige CD gebrannt.


----------



## Rumada (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe hier eine winrar Datei CD-konboot-v1.1-2in1 wenn ich dies entpacke bekomme ich eine txt Datei KONBOOT_UPDATES.txt und eine Winrar Datei CD-konboot-v1.1-2in1.iso soll ich diese iso Datei einfach auf die CD brennen das es Botten kann. (Habe ebend geschaut bei Nero was hier drauf ist da steht dann CD Boot fähig machen oder so) Lg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

die iso musst Du erst auf Deine Destplatte entpacken und danach auf CD brennen, aber eben NICHT einfach nur "auf die CD", so dass du auf der CD dann, wenn Du sie öffnest, wieder nur das iso-File, hast, sondern bei Nero mal suchen nach "Iso-Datei auf CD brennen" oder "image brennen" oder so ähnlich.

Wenn Du das nicht findest, kannst Du auch die Freeware ImgBurn nehmen, hier eine Anleitung von 2009 Mit ImgBurn ISO-Datei auf CD/DVD brennen - COMPUTER BILD das funktioniert aber auch mit einer aktuelleren Version so oder ähnlich. Hier eine aktuellere Version: ImgBurn - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Rumada (28. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt nich so genau wo ich da jetzt die ISO Datei brennen kann. Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Write image File to disc


----------



## Rumada (28. Februar 2012)

Habe ich gemacht nach dem Beenden oder mittendrin kam dann eine Fehlermeldung : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Februar 2012)

Das Programm konnte dein Laufwerk nicht schließen, falles offen ist mach es manuell zu.


----------



## Rumada (28. Februar 2012)

Wie soll ich das denn Manuel schließen ich brauch nur das Laufwerk reinschieben da gibt es nur ein Knopf der es einwenig raus springen lässt aber rein schieben muss ich es selbst. Lg


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Februar 2012)

Na, reinschieben eben. 
Das Programm kann dein Laufwerk nicht autmatisch schließen, da du das mechanisch reinschieben musst und es nicht elektrisch per "Knopfdruck" machen kannst, was das Programm sonst machen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Du hast nur so nen Schlitz als Laufwerk, also Slot-In? Kannst Du die Meldung nicht überspringen oder abstellen? Vielleicht tu die CD mal rein, BEVOR Du Nero startest. Evlt. erkennt Nero nicht, dass die CD schon drin ist, wenn es schon läuft, weil Dein Laufwerk keine Schublade und somit keine "zu" oder "auf" Meldung hat.


----------



## Rumada (28. Februar 2012)

Bei Nero sind unter Daten nur : Daten Disk erstelle, Audio und Daten CD erstellen und Bootfähige Disk erstellen. Ansonsten bei den anderen ist nix von ISO angegeben. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das die aktuellste Version ist da ich nur Nero StartSmart hier drauf habe. Ob das eine andere Version kann weiß ich nich.
Lg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt? Du hast doch nen Screenshot gepostet wo "write image to disc" zur Auswahl steht - ist das plötzlich weg, oder wie...???


----------



## Rumada (29. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast nur so nen Schlitz als Laufwerk, also Slot-In? Kannst Du die Meldung nicht überspringen oder abstellen? Vielleicht tu die CD mal rein, BEVOR Du Nero startest. Evlt. erkennt Nero nicht, dass die CD schon drin ist, wenn es schon läuft, weil Dein Laufwerk keine Schublade und somit keine "zu" oder "auf" Meldung hat.



Das war imgBurn und hier wurde von Nero dann gesprochen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Oh Mann, das sollte doch an sich klar sein, dass damit einfach nur das Programm gemeint ist, mit welchem Du das Problem mit dem nicht-Schließen des Laufwerks hattest...     Das ist doch logisch, denn wieso sollte das Problem bei img Burn gelöst werden können, in dem Du Nero startest? ^^   

Also: "...Vielleicht tu die CD mal rein, BEVOR Du Nero ImgBurn startest. Evlt. erkennt Nero ImgBurn nicht, dass die CD schon drin ist, wenn es schon läuft.... "


----------



## Rumada (29. Februar 2012)

Leider kommt weiterhin die Meldung. Habe diesmal die CD rein gemacht und dann das Programm gestartet. Lg
EDIT: Ist das egal mit welches Programm ich die iso Datei öffnen kann? Weil bei mir ist das ein Rar Bild und beim Tutorial so eine Datei die das Standart Bild hat wenn kein Bild dafür vorhanden ist. Ich habe das mit einem anderen ISO Brenner mal gemacht und da hat es geklappt nur kann ich die Datei nicht öffnen da kommt : Auf D:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden. DieDatei oder das Verzeichnis ist eschädigt und nicht lesbar.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Welche Datei kannst Du nicht öffnen? 

Ein ISO ist quasi eine Spiegelbild einer CD, das heißt die eine Iso-Datei ergibt - wenn man "image auf CD brennen" oder so was ähnliches aussucht - eine CD, auf der dann wiederum andere Dateien drauf sind.


----------



## Rumada (29. Februar 2012)

Naja bei mir wird diese ISO Datei als Winrar angezeigt hat aber noch .iso und wenn ich es dann öffne kommt : Das Archiv besitzt ein unbekanntest Format oder ist beschädigt. Naja aufjedenfall komme ich immer noch nicht weiter. Denn bei ImgBurn weiß ich nicht wo ich diese Option abschalten kann mit dem Laufwerk und bei CDBurnerXP schließt es ab aber ich kann die Datei auf der CD nicht öffnen (Eine Fehlermeldung kommt dann). Lg


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

ImgBrn scheint ein Problem mit deinem Slot-In-Laufwerk zu haben. Du hast doch eines, oder?

Vlt. lad Dir das Tool mal woanders erneut runter, evlt ist die iso-Datei nicht okay. Und zum Brennen versuch dann mal das hier: CDBurnerXP - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Rumada (29. Februar 2012)

Also so genau weiß ich das garnicht mit dem Laufwerk.
Habe mir das dort mal gedownloadet und Installiert. Nun denn hier mein Vorgang :

1. Programmstart und auswählen von ISO Image brennen :

Klicke Hier

2. Die Datei zum brennen suchen und brennen :

Klicke Hier

3. Vorgang wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen :

Klicke Hier

4. Starten der CD / überprüfung ob nun etwas auf der CD ist :

Klicke Hier

Nun wie man sehen kann kann ich die Datei auf der CD nich öffnen...

Hier mal die Ordner und der Ordner der iso Datei :

Klicke Hier

Klicke Hier

Lg

EDIT: Kann man die Iso Datei nur durch das Boot Menu dann starten oder geht das auch wenn man im Windows ist. Ansonsten weiß ich immern och nicht eine Lösung...


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Also, DIESE Datei hier http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsc00246kg0y3jw1db.jpg   die mit iso, die musst Du mit einem Brenntool brennen, und zwar "Iso / Image auf CD brennen" oder so. 

Danach musst Du halt den PC starten, um den es geht, und ins BIOS gehen, dort mal schauen, ob CD/DVD-LW auch schon als First Boot Device eingestellt ist. Wenn nein, dann stell es um. Dann die CD einlegen, im BIOS "Save&Exit" oder so auswählen. Dann MÜSSTE der PC von CD starten, und da sollte ja dann das Tool starten, das Du brauchst

Hast DU auch mal einen Link zu dem Download mit der iso?


----------



## Rumada (1. März 2012)

Hier die Datein.
Ich habe das mal im BIOS gestartet dann kam aber blackscreen mehr nich.

kon-boot-all.zip


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Ich hab es jetzt mal selber gemacht mit "XP Burner", siehe Bild, so musst Du es machen. Also wirklich die iso-Datei auswählen, nicht den Ordner, in dem die Datei drin ist.

Dann beim Brennen am besten den langsamsten Speed nehmen, der möglich ist. Und "Medium abschließen" sollte angekreuzt sein. So, ich fahr mal den PC kurz runter und schaue, ob es bei mir klappt.


----------



## Rumada (1. März 2012)

Find ich schnmal klasse von dir für die genaue beschreibung. Nur ist das bei mir kein Image sondern eine .rar Datei. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Du musst erst in die rar-Datei, da drin ist in 1-2 Unterordnern dann erst das iso.

in der download-Datei ist der Ordner "kon-boot-all", in dem Ordner ist dann noch eine Datei "CD-konboot-v1.1-2in1.zip" (passwort kon-boot), und in dieser Datei ist nochmal ein Ordner "CD-konboot-v1.1-2in1" => da drin ist erst die iso-Datei. Diese Datei musst Du entpacken und dann später mit dem Brenntool auswählen.

Bei mir bootet die CD und es startet dann auch was, aber ich weiß nicht, wie man das bedient - aber grundsätzlich geht es. Die iso-Datei ist also in Ordnung.


----------



## Rumada (1. März 2012)

Ja aber ich kann das ihrgendwie nicht entpacken da kommt : Das Archiv besitzt ein unbekanntes Format oderist beschädigt.

EDIT: Ich Habe das jetzt mal mit 7zip entpackt. Ist das das Image was ich brauche : Bootable_1.44M.img ??


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Nein, das ist das File für Diskette. Du musst in den Ordner "*CD*-konboot-v1.1-2in1", da ist die iso-Datei drin.


----------



## Rumada (1. März 2012)

Etwa das hier ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hatte ich bereits auf die CD gezogen. Aber wenn ich die CD starte kommt was mit nicht lesbar ...


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Wie jetzt "auf die CD gezogen" ? Kopier mal nur die iso-Datei direkt zB auf C: 

Dann startest Du das Programm CD Burner XP und machst es so wie auf meinen Bild, da gehst Du dann beim Schritt, wo du auf "Durchsuchen" gehst, auf C: und schaust nach der iso-datei.


----------



## Rumada (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich die ISO Datei in das Laufwerk mit der CD schiebe, kommt Unzulässige funktion.
Ich weiß nich was ich falsch mache aber es geht doch alles viel einfacher da du ja mehr ahnung hast als ich. Vielleicht könnte Teamviewer da weiter helfen das du mir das einstellst wenn das ginge.

PS: Kann man ihrgendwie die Daten auf CDs wieder löschen?? Haue hier nehmlich eine CD nach dem anderen voll obwohl die Daten eh nicht starten. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Du MUSST es so machen wie ich, also "Iso auf CD Brennen" mti dem Tool CDBurnerXP UND dann auch "medium abschließen". Du kannst nicht einfach die iso "auf die CD schieben", das wird nix.

Wenn Du es wiederum mit "medium abschließen" machst, kann man die CD auch nicht mehr verändern. Was DU jetzt mit den CDs gemacht hast, kann ich Dir nicht sagen... aber ich sag mal so: wenn Du windows einfach neu instaliert hättest, wärst Du schon gestern fertig geworden inkl. aller Updates und neue Treiber und Programme installieren usw... 


ps: du hast aber eine CD genommen und keine DVD, oder?


----------



## Rumada (2. März 2012)

Weiß ich nich das sind einfach nur weiße CDs vom Bruder. Lg


----------



## Bonkic (2. März 2012)

mal was ganz anderes:
wie vergisst man denn sein windows-passwort?
hast du den rechner jahrelang nicht genutzt oder wie?


----------



## Rumada (2. März 2012)

Naja ich nehme meist immer schwere Passwörter und habe mich dann auf andere wichtigere Dinge konzentriert und es dann vergessen. Da ich aber keine lust habe extra einen experten zu holen der mir das macht dachte ich versuchste es mal mit kon-boot da es auch kostenlos ist. 
PS: Ich versuchs jetzt nochmal mit der usb Version vielleicht habe ich damehr Glück.lg

EDIT: Ich habe das jetzt mal mit einem USB-Stick versucht. Ich habe durch ein Tutorial erfahren das ich mit dem Programm unetbootin die FD0 img Datei auf den Stick booten muss sodas ich die Datein : syslinux.cfg, ubninit, ubnkern und vesamenu.c32 erhalte (Wobei ich nicht genau weiß ob das der richtige FD0 Ordner war da es mehrere gibt). Ich habe das ganze gestartet und wie man hier auf dem Video sehen kann, kommt bei ihm das kon boot Bild und danach startet der Windows (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNp4xxuwznU). Wenn ich das ganze mache kommt auch dieses Kon boot Bild aber wenn er fertig geladen hat, startet nicht der Windows sondern links am Bildschirm sammeln sich ganz viele H die nach unten laufen. Ihrgendwas muss ich falsch gemacht haben.
Hier das ganze nochmal in Bildern dagestellt:
Hier habe ich die Aktion USB augewählt.
Klicke Hier
Hier wurde dann Automatisch Default ausgewählt.
Klicke Hier
Hier das kryptos logic Screen.
Klicke Hier
Hier normal das Kon Boot Bild.
Klicke Hier
Und als das ganze fertig geladen hat kam das:
Klicke Hier
Hier auch nochmal etwas besser zu sehen:
Klicke Hier

(http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/kon-boot-from-usb) Wie man hier bei ersten Bild der
 Seite erkenne kann, ist dort Diskimage, Floppy und das File was ich auch genommen habe eingetragen. Nun steht aber bei mir nicht Diskimage und Floppy sondern Image und ich kann auswehlen zwischen ISO und Diskette.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

Das, was du beschreibst, kam bei mir auch. Das ist also normal - und bei mir (vista) musste ich dann trotzdem das Passwort eingeben. Evlt. ist das Tool halt doch Müll, oder aber es funktioniert nur mit einer älteren Version von win7, bei der bestimmte Updates noch nicht drauf sind.


----------



## Rumada (2. März 2012)

Also habe mir ebend nochmal die 64 bit Version 1.1 geholt und draufgezogen dann kam das kon boot Bild aber nach dem Laden kam nix das Bild blieb einfach nur dort. Ich sitze schon seit heute morgen dran und finde keine Lösung...


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

Hast du denn mal eine Taste gedrückt oder so?


----------



## Rumada (2. März 2012)

Ja mehrere Enter ESC ... naja bis ich dann den Pc selbst ausgemacht habe ihrgendwo ist doch der Fehler. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

tja, da weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Kann halt sein, dass es zB mit win 7 SP1 schon nicht mehr klappt, und SP1 hat an sich jeder, der normal seine win-Updates zieht.


----------



## Rumada (4. März 2012)

Wie sieht es mit dem Programm OPHCrack aus?? Ich werde es damit mal versuchen da kann man das PW auslesen mal schaun ob es klappt. Nun habe ich aber einen Ordner gedownloadet die auch .iso heißt doch wenn ich es entpacke sind dort Ordner Datein etc. soll ich gleich die .iso brennen oder das was ich entpackt habe?? Lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

iso brennt man immer direkt auf eine CD, ansonsten klappt das nicht richtig mit dem "bootfähig"


----------



## Rumada (4. März 2012)

Alles klar habe mir mal ebend vom Bruder gerade noch so eine Mopsen können^^ Zum Glück waren noch 2 da. Also habs jetzt drauf gebrannt und erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Und jetzt einfach das selbe machen wie bei kon-boot? Cd rein Boot-Menu und dann statt USB CD/DVD ... auswählen. Lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

ja klar, einfach von CD booten versuchen.


----------



## Rumada (4. März 2012)

EDIT: Kann dann geclosed werden Bruder hat mir gerade das PW gemailt^^ Lg


----------

